# 12.5MM drill bit



## jallan (Dec 30, 2011)

Can anyone please tell me if a 31/64th  drill bit would work inplace of a 12.5?
Thanks
Jallan


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 30, 2011)

jallan said:


> Can anyone please tell me if a 31/64th  drill bit would work inplace of a 12.5?
> Thanks
> Jallan


Your answer lies within:

http://www.arizonasilhouette.com/Drill Bits/Drill_Chart2.pdf


----------



## monophoto (Dec 30, 2011)

Jallen - 

The correct answer is 'it depends'.  

The issue is what are you trying to do?  How precise must the hole be that you are trying to drill?   If you are drilling a blank for a pen tube, what is the actual OD of the tube (12.5mm is probably a nominal dimension).

My guess is that the answer is that it is close enough, but without knowing the exact circumstances, we can't be absolutely certain.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Dec 30, 2011)

Jallan,

I use the 31/64 for my Jr pens (versus the 12.5 mm that CraftUSA has in the directions) with no issues.


----------



## pinelumber (Dec 30, 2011)

*12.5 drill bit.*

31/64 equals 12.3031 MM. one size smaller on my handy chart.


Dennis
Pine Lumber:bananen_smilies104::RockOn:


----------



## SCR0LL3R (Dec 30, 2011)

I actually use 1/2" for the Jr Gent II and Tritons. The extra room is required for reverse painting on the acrylics IMO and not harmful on the woods.


----------



## jallan (Dec 30, 2011)

It's for a blank for a Panache pen kit. I will try the 31/64. I think that should work. Thank you all for your input. It did help a lot
Thanks again
Jallan


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 30, 2011)

The way I decided which bit to use in the past was to measure the tube then decide............. do I want to drill a few thousandths over and have room for plenty of epoxy OR drill a few thousandths under and have the tube fit so tight that it scraped off 93% of the epoxy when shoving the tube in. I dislike glue starved joints so I opted for the 1/2" bit and plenty of glue!


----------



## LouCee (Dec 30, 2011)

I used a 31/64" once when I couldn't find my 12.5mm and I thought the fit was to tight, there was hardly any room left for epoxy. Maybe drill bits from different manufacturers vary a little but that was my experience.


----------



## GoatRider (Dec 30, 2011)

The 12.5mm drill bit I bought on Amazon drilled a 12.3mm hole, with no room for glue. I just went to using a 1/2" bit, which drills about 12.7mm, and lots of glue. Gorilla glue on wood, epoxy on acrylic.


----------

